# JTree und TreeModel



## Hülfe!!! (7. Jul 2006)

Hallo,
 Ich versuche seit Tagen einen JTree zu basteln, u.a. habe ich auch das hervorragende Tutorial dieses Forums dazu gelesen. Leider bleiben aber immer noch folgende drei Problme uebrig - ich hab das Demo unten dazu erstellt:

Problem 1:
 Klickt man unter "box" 3x auf das Blatt, geht auch die JCombobox auf, allerdings moechte ich gerne, dass der ausgewaehlte Wert uebernommen wird, was er nicht wird.

Problem 2:
 Klickt man 3x auf das Blatt unter "text" sollte der Text editierbar werden - ich bekomme aber immer nur eine Exception (die mir noch nichts sagt?).

Problem 3: Klickt man 3x auf irgendeinen anderen Folder, sollte eigentlich nichts passieren, auch hier bekomme ich dann eine Exception.

Wie repariere man die drei Probleme am besten? Danke im vorraus - es waere wirklich dringend!!!


```
package treeDemo01;

import java.awt.Component;
import java.awt.event.ActionEvent;
import java.awt.event.ActionListener;
import java.awt.event.MouseEvent;
import java.util.ArrayList;
import java.util.Collection;
import java.util.EventObject;

import javax.swing.DefaultComboBoxModel;
import javax.swing.JComboBox;
import javax.swing.JScrollPane;
import javax.swing.JTree;
import javax.swing.WindowConstants;
import javax.swing.event.CellEditorListener;
import javax.swing.event.ChangeEvent;
import javax.swing.event.TreeModelListener;
import javax.swing.tree.TreeCellEditor;
import javax.swing.tree.TreeModel;
import javax.swing.tree.TreePath;

import treeDemo01.TestTreeModel.Node;


/**
 * The Frame.
 * 
 * @author user
 */
public class TreeTest extends javax.swing.JFrame {
	private JScrollPane sp;
	private JTree tree;

	public static void main(String[] args) {
		TreeTest inst = new TreeTest();
		inst.setVisible(true);
	}
	
	public TreeTest() {
		super();
		initGUI();
	}
	
	private void initGUI() {
		setDefaultCloseOperation(WindowConstants.DISPOSE_ON_CLOSE);
		sp = new JScrollPane();
		tree = new JTree(new TestTreeModel());
		tree.setEditable(true);
		tree.setCellEditor(new TestCellEditor());
		sp.setViewportView(tree);
		getContentPane().add(sp);
		pack();
		setSize(400, 300);
	}
}


/**
 * The TreeModel.
 * 
 * @author user
 */
class TestTreeModel implements TreeModel{
	private Node root = new Node(){
		@Override
        public String toString() {
            return getContent();
        }
	};
	
	/*
	 * methods
	 */
	
	public Object getRoot() {
		return root;
	}

	public Object getChild(Object parent, int index) {
		return ((Node) parent).getChildNodeAt(index); 
	}

	public int getChildCount(Object parent) {
		return ((Node) parent).getChildCount();
	}

	public boolean isLeaf(Object node) {
		return ((Node) node).isLeaf();
	}

	public int getIndexOfChild(Object parent, Object child) {
		return ((Node) parent).getChildIndexOf(((Node) child).getContent());
	}
	
	/*
	 * default methods unimplemented!?
	 */
	
	public void valueForPathChanged(TreePath path, Object newValue) {
		// TODO Auto-generated method stub	
	}

	public void addTreeModelListener(TreeModelListener l) {
		// TODO Auto-generated method stub
	}

	public void removeTreeModelListener(TreeModelListener l) {
		// TODO Auto-generated method stub		
	}	
	
	
	/**
	 * The node type.
	 * 
	 * @author user
	 */
	class Node{
		protected String content;
		private Node[] children;
		private Node parent;
		private Entry entry;
		private int level;

		/**
		 * ctor for root node
		 */
		public Node(){
			init( "rootnode", null, 0);
		}

		public Node(String someText, Node parentNode){
			init(someText, parentNode, parentNode.getLevel() + 1);
		}
		
		public Node(Entry someEntry, Node parentNode){
			entry = someEntry;
			init(someEntry.getElementAt(someEntry.getSelectedElementIndex()) , parentNode, parentNode.getLevel() + 1);
		}
		
		/*
		 * methods
		 */
		
		private void init(String text, Node parentNode, int thisLevel){
			setLevel(thisLevel);
			setContent(text);
			setParent(parentNode);
		}
		
		public Node getChildNodeAt(int index) {
			generateChildNodes();
			return children[index];
		}
		
		public int getChildIndexOf(String szChildContent) {
			for(int cnt = 0; cnt < children.length; ++cnt){
				if(children[cnt].getContent().equals(szChildContent))
					return cnt;
			}
			return -1;
		}
		
		public String getContent() {
			return content;
		}
		
		public boolean isLeaf() {
			return (getLevel() == 2);
		}
		
		public int getChildCount(){
			if(children == null){
				generateChildNodes();
			}
			return children.length;
		}
		
		/**
		 * Keeps the structure of the tree.
		 */
		private void generateChildNodes(){
			if(children == null){
				if(level == 0){
					children = new Node[2];
					children[0] = new Node("box", this);
					children[1] = new Node("text", this);
				}
				
				if(level == 1){
					children = new Node[1];
					if(this.getContent().equals("box")){
						children[0] = new Node(new Entry(0, "tripple click me", "click", "last"), this);
					}else if(this.getContent().equals("text")){
						children[0] = new Node("This text should be editable!", this);
					}					
				}
			}
		}
		
		public String toString(){
			return getContent();
		}

		public Entry getEntry() {
			return entry;
		}

		public void setEntry(Entry entry) {
			this.entry = entry;
		}

		public int getLevel() {
			return level;
		}

		public void setLevel(int level) {
			this.level = level;
		}

		public Node getParent() {
			return parent;
		}

		public void setParent(Node parent) {
			this.parent = parent;
		}

		public void setContent(String content) {
			this.content = content;
		}
	}
}


/**
 * The entry type used for the JComboBox later on.
 * 
 * @author user
 */
class Entry{
	private String[] elements;
	private int iSelected = 0;
	   
	/*
	 * Constructor.
	 */
	
	public Entry(int selectedIndex, String...items ){			
		setSelectedIndex(selectedIndex);
		elements = items;
	}
	
	/*
	 * methods
	 */
	   
	public int getElementsCount(){
		return elements.length;
	}
	   
	public String getElementAt(int index){
		return elements[index];
	}
	   
	public int getSelectedElementIndex(){
		return iSelected;
	}
	   
	public void setSelectedIndex(int idx){
		iSelected = idx;
	}
	   
	@Override
	public String toString() {
		return getElementAt(getSelectedElementIndex() );
	}
}


/**
 * The TreeCellEditor class.
 * 
 * @author user
 */
class TestCellEditor implements TreeCellEditor {
	private Collection<CellEditorListener> listeners = new ArrayList<CellEditorListener>();
	private DefaultComboBoxModel model;
	private JComboBox box;
	
	public TestCellEditor(){
		model = new DefaultComboBoxModel();
		box = new JComboBox(model);
		
		box.addActionListener(new ActionListener(){
			public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e){
				stopCellEditing();
			}
		});
	}
	
	/*
	 * methods
	 */
	
	public Component getTreeCellEditorComponent(JTree tree, Object value, boolean isSelected, boolean expanded, boolean leaf, int row) {
		cancelCellEditing();
		Node node = (Node) value;
		
		if(leaf && (node.getEntry() != null)){
			Entry entry = node.getEntry();
			model.removeAllElements();
			for(int cnt = 0; cnt < entry.getElementsCount(); ++cnt){
				model.addElement(entry.getElementAt(cnt));
			}
			model.setSelectedItem(model.getElementAt(entry.getSelectedElementIndex()));
			return box;
		}
		return null;		
	}

	public Object getCellEditorValue() {
		String[] elements = new String[model.getSize()];
		for(int cnt = 0; cnt < elements.length; ++cnt){
			elements[cnt] = (String) model.getElementAt(cnt);
		}
		int iSelected = model.getIndexOf( model.getSelectedItem());
		return new Entry(iSelected, elements);
	}

	public boolean isCellEditable(EventObject anEvent) {
		if(anEvent instanceof MouseEvent){
			return (((MouseEvent)anEvent).getClickCount() > 2);
		}else{
			return true;
		}
	}

	public boolean shouldSelectCell(EventObject anEvent) {
		return true;
	}

	public boolean stopCellEditing() {
		ChangeEvent event = new ChangeEvent(this);
		for(CellEditorListener listener : listeners){
			listener.editingStopped(event);
		}
		return true;
	}

	public void cancelCellEditing() {
		ChangeEvent event = new ChangeEvent(this);
		for(CellEditorListener listener:listeners){
			listener.editingCanceled(event); 
		}
	}

	public void addCellEditorListener(CellEditorListener l) {
		listeners.add(l);		
	}

	public void removeCellEditorListener(CellEditorListener l) {
		listeners.remove(l);
	}
}
```


----------



## immer noch ratlos (10. Jul 2006)

Keiner eine Idee? Ich waere auch ueber evtl Links zu dem Thema sehr dankbar!!!

Ich habe nun versucht ein JTextField einzubauen und habe damit auch erreicht, dass man bei 3fachem Klick auf den Text der sich editieren lassen soll veraendern laesst. Allerdings wird auch dieser Text nicht uebernommen und bei 3x Klick auf einen nichtveraenderlichen Knoten bekomme ich immer ncoh eine Exception. 

Ich habe folgende Methode abgeaendert:

```
public Component getTreeCellEditorComponent(JTree tree, Object value, boolean isSelected, boolean expanded, boolean leaf, int row) {
		cancelCellEditing();
		Node node = (Node) value;
		
		if(leaf && (node.getEntry() != null)){
			model = new DefaultComboBoxModel();
			box = new JComboBox(model);
			box.addActionListener(new ActionListener(){
				public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e){
					stopCellEditing();
				}
			});
			Entry entry = node.getEntry();
			model.removeAllElements();
			for(int cnt = 0; cnt < entry.getElementsCount(); ++cnt){
				model.addElement(entry.getElementAt(cnt));
			}
			model.setSelectedItem(model.getElementAt(entry.getSelectedElementIndex()));
			return box;
			
		}else if(leaf && (node.getEntry() == null)){
			tf = new JTextField(node.getContent());
			tf.addActionListener(new ActionListener(){
				public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e){
					stopCellEditing();
				}
			});
			return tf;
		}
		
		return null;		
	}
```


----------



## Beni (10. Jul 2006)

Ich bin nicht alles im Detail durchgegangen, aber das ist mir aufgefallen:


```
public void valueForPathChanged(TreePath path, Object newValue) {
      // TODO Auto-generated method stub   

AAA

   }

   public void addTreeModelListener(TreeModelListener l) {
      // TODO Auto-generated method stub

BBB
   }

   public void removeTreeModelListener(TreeModelListener l) {
      // TODO Auto-generated method stub      

CCC
   }
```

AAA: die Methode wird vom JTree aufgerufen, wenn fertig editiert ist. Hier bekommt man den Wert, der vom Editor erzeugt wurde.

BBB, CCC: Die Listener benötigt man, um den JTree von Veränderungen zu unterrichten. Wenn man dem JTree nicht sagt, dass sich ein Wert verändert hat, passiert auch nichts.


----------



## verzweifelt (10. Jul 2006)

Super einer traut sich doch!!!!    DANKE!!!!

Also das mit getValueChanged() leuchtet mir ein. (Es ist allerdings mein erster editierbarer Baum). Nun hab ich folgende Fragen:


```
valueForPathChanged(path, newValue)
```
newValue scheint wohl der neu gesetzte Value zu sein, also das TF bzw das Entry Objekt - ist das richitg?

path ist wohl der Pfad zum jeweiligen Node Objekt im Tree, nur wie bekomme ich nun das entsprechende Node _Objekt_? (Ich habe in der Klasse TestTreeModel doch kein Tree Attribut und eines extra dafuer zu erstellen erscheint mir irgendwie komisch)

Zu den Listenern in Methode BBB und CCC, ich habe nun auch gelesen, dass man diese bei "veraenderbaren Bauemen" benoetigt, nur seltsamerweise klappt das anklicken und editieren, wenn ich einfach nur "editable" auf true setze auch ohne eine Implementierung der add/removeTreeModelListener(). Das Problem tritt quasi erst auf, sobald ich dem Tree ein TreeCellEditor Objekt uebergebe - muss ich diesen TreeModelListener also auch implementieren und einbauen - ich aendere ja nix am TreeModel selber in meinem Fall?




Ok, das hab ich nun versucht:

Unter valueForPathChanged() hab ichs zunaechst mal mit folgender Zeile vergeblich versucht, nja... war eher ein Verzweiflungsschlag.

```
((Node) path.getLastPathComponent()).setEntry((Entry) newValue);
```

In der Hauptklasse TestTree hab ich nun versucht einen TreeModelListener zu schreiben und anzuhaengen. Irgendwie komme ich da total in den Wald (hahaha Wortspiel). Also erstens frage ich mich dabei, wieso ich dann die add Methode neu schreiben muss? Zweitens wie ich diese denn eig. ueberhaupt implementieren soll, also bspw woran ich den TreeModelListener eigentlich haengen soll? An this?

Fuer mich sieht das dann dabei so aus, als wenn ich nun treeNodesChanged(TreeModelEvent) implementieren muss, also muss ich wohl aus dem Event den entsprechenden Knoten und den neuen Wert rausquetschen - nur wie?

```
<Hauptklasse TestTree>
tree.getModel().addTreeModelListener(new TreeModelListener(){

			public void treeNodesChanged(TreeModelEvent e) {
				// TODO Auto-generated method stub
				
			}

			public void treeNodesInserted(TreeModelEvent e) {
				// TODO Auto-generated method stub
				
			}

			public void treeNodesRemoved(TreeModelEvent e) {
				// TODO Auto-generated method stub
				
			}

			public void treeStructureChanged(TreeModelEvent e) {
				// TODO Auto-generated method stub
				
			}
			
		});
```

Irgendwo fand ich, dass es bei DefaultMutableTreeModels (oder so) eine Methode reload() gibt, die man nach einem valueForPathChanged() aufruft, nur die is anscheinend nicht mal im Interface drin - sollte ich den kompletten Tree also removen und neu laden?

Ausserdem wird obige valueForPathChanged() auch aufgerufen ohne dass ich einen Listener an das TreeModel gebunden hab - oder ist die Reihenfolge da vllt andersrum: von valueForPathChanged() ein TreeModelEvent und damit drauf reagieren? Woher weiss ich dann welcher Knoten betroffen ist?!



Das gibt's ja nich, hat denn noch niemand einen einfachen veraenderbaren JTree geschrieben? Dazu muss sich doch wenigstens im Netz was finden lassen - ein Bsp wuerde mir sicherlich auch einiges erklaeren?


----------



## Beni (10. Jul 2006)

> newValue scheint wohl der neu gesetzte Value zu sein, also das TF bzw das Entry Objekt - ist das richitg?


Jop



> Unter valueForPathChanged() hab ichs zunaechst mal mit folgender Zeile vergeblich versucht, nja... war eher ein Verzweiflungsschlag.


Hats geholfen? Der TreePath wird aus den Daten deines Models zusammengebaut. Zuoberst ist das Root (model.getRoot), und dann ein Kind nach dem anderen. In deinem Fall werden das Node-Objekte sein.

Zu den Listenern: du bist am falschen Ende des Pferdes. Man muss nicht irgendwo Listeners "adden", die Listener kommen von alleine zu einem. Man muss die Listener irgendwo speichern (z.B. in einer Liste), und wenn das Model was zu melden hat, ruft es bei all den Listenern (die es in der Liste hat) eine der Listener-Methoden auf. Das TreeEvent muss dabei selbst hergestellt werden (irgendwo wird "new TreeEvent" in deinem Code stehen).
Und ja: das benötigst du nur, wenn dein Baum sich verändert. Beispiele... vielleicht bei uns, so im Netz kenne ich keine Seiten (habe aber auch nie danach gesucht).


----------

